# S-eye line



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi everyone. With winter approaching I am starting to break out my fishing rods again after a long fall. I am in the market for some new line for my saugeye rods. I typically cast spillways, dams, and creeks, usually with a lot of snags in the area. I perfer lighter line for casting distance usually 8-10 lb test. What do you all use?


----------



## Bob4246 (Dec 30, 2004)

P-line Flouroclear, 8# test.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

i second that great line in the winter time as well as all year. If you buy it drop spool in a bowl of hot water for 10-15 minutes before spooling it on takes all memory out of it. Getting ready to respool mine today.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I agree also, I had been using Fireline and Power Pro and they were bringing in too much water and freezing the line guides up very fast. Re-spooled with P-line Flouroclear and fished for quite a while last night before I had to clear the guides of ice. I also felt the hits so sensitivity isn't an issue either, moderately priced as well.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

I love fishing the cold weather for sauger, saugeye, and walleye. You can really catch some good size fish if in the right area's if you can fish very slowly and have a lot of patience. In previous years I would throw a braided line, but that did hold a lot of water and would break on me quite often too. I made the switch to either mono or p-line floro and had much better success with less ice in the eyes, and durability. Also another nice trick for minimizing ice in the eyes; Use Rain-X on the eyes. Best way to do this is to apply it on a rag or paper towel then wipe it on the eyes in multiple coats with no line strung through the eyes. Also adheres better to a clean surface so it makes a good time to clean up the rod. I even wipe it on my spool every time in need to restring my poles. Doesn't eliminate it 100%, but it does help out.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I used 6 lb Suffix Elite last year and I absolutely loved it. It is strong enough to most times straighten the jig hook on a snag, but it is also awesome for limpness, castabillity and sensitivity. I will always use this mono now. No more Stren for me.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

another vote for p-line,and another vote for suffix.both are very good choices.i use both and for stength,castability,lack of memory,they're very hard to beat.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll make it a three peat for Suffix - I won't ever buy another type of line...

Great product.... I've seen hooks on jigs go straight before it breaks... 

I've fought some big catfish/crap in heavy current with no breaks... The stuff is super strong...


----------

